# My first flute quartet, which has no title



## Mozart_Oboe_Beethoven

I can't save in MP3 format, but I have the midi file posted online.

http://www.8notes.com/members/4326.asp?ftype=midi

Let me know what you think here, as well as things that I could improve upon.

It's the first flute quartet I've ever written.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

Wow i think you could transfer that to orchestra. I just here it and when I do I imagine the sounds of a small orchestra. I know its for flute but That peice would be good with just about any instrument. Bravo I tip my hat to you


----------



## Mozart_Oboe_Beethoven

Thanks! 

I actually made it with finale notepad.

Once I get better software (probably will dip into my English horn "fund" to get it), I want to practice arranging for different groups.

Now that you mention it, a score for orchestra would be awesome.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

Well yeah it had a tune that was pretty and it could even bang with an orchestrah. kind of like Act.3 Ecco La Marcia from Marriage Of Figaro right before the end the pretty / bang thing but me everything i have attempted to write sounds like a rip off of mozart but I am just mezmerized by his style so i talk about him an awful lot


----------



## Mozart_Oboe_Beethoven

I agree with you on that. I love Mozart, and it's very hard to write stuff that sounds like Mozart, very very difficult. I am totally in awe of his style too. 

Mozart, and Beethoven, are like my favorite 2 composers.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

Mine too because they are pretty much the definetive composers of the 18th century and of all time to me. I just like how mozart if you dissect his music every instrument is pretty much doing something completely different than the others and you put the music together and it couldnt be more perfect. Beethoven too!!! Some say Albert Einstein is a genius, I say he dosent even compare to mozart and beethoven


----------



## Mozart_Oboe_Beethoven

Yeah! Exactly! I finally see someone who understands this stuff too!

With Mozart and Beethoven, if you dissect their music, it seems that each instrument is doing a different part, and somehow it all comes together perfectly! 

Albert Einstein can never compare to the genius of Mozart and Beethoven!

You rock!


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

I spent my whole life listening to mozart and beethoven. I knew mozarts work before i could say classical music (Ok...I was 2 i called it pop cicle music Lol.) Beethoven really hit me hard when i saw immortal beloved and I just got stuck in his music


----------



## Mozart_Oboe_Beethoven

I've listened to Mozart since I was little, but I didn't even know what it was. I don't even remember how I started listening to Mozart. Or Beethoven, for that matter.

It was Beethoven's Ninth Symphony, and the Moonlight sonata that hooked me on Beethoven.

Now, I'm like totally addicted to Mozart, listening to piano concertos while I do my homework, it's crazy.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

Cool. I really wish i knew some people where i live that like classical music aside from the creepy old people


----------



## Mozart_Oboe_Beethoven

Yeah, me too.


LOL for the pic!



This thread magically changed topics. We're chasing a big rabbit, thanks to my semi-ADD.
lol. 


There's not even a person in RL around here that I know loves to listen to classical music as much as I do, and not get tired of it. My BFF does, but she does not like opera, and she'd rather play the music than listen to it.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

I have the same problem which is why I guess i got off subject.


----------



## Mozart_Oboe_Beethoven

it's fine. I love getting off-subject, especially in my own posts!

lol


I really want to see Immortal Beloved. It sounds like it'd be a good movie.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

Well its more about beethovens love life.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent




----------



## Mozart_Oboe_Beethoven

it'd probably still be good, though. 



Um, if I were to take this flute quartet and arrange it for orchestra, what instruments (other than strings, I know it'd have strings) should have parts?


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

Bassons, clarinets and even french horns maybe even tymphani


----------



## Mozart_Oboe_Beethoven

Timpani, bassoons, clarinets, sounds good. Should there be an oboe or flute part mixed in too?


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

well definetly it is a flute quartet. And the oboe would really sweeten it up


----------



## Mozart_Oboe_Beethoven

I can only do 8 parts in Notepad.


Here's what I should decide on for winds/percussion:

flute
oboe
bassoon
clarinet
French Horn



and to keep in mind that I have 2 violin parts, 1 viola part, 1 cello, and 1 contrabass.


So I could make just one violin part, and omit some wind parts/ timpani part. What do you think?


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

great it has potential in just the midi and will be really great performed live. I wish you the best of luck on the peice


----------



## Mozart_Oboe_Beethoven

Thanks. It'll take me probably a week to get it just right, maybe longer.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

Well one should never rush music. although mozart slapped together masterpeices in the speed of light but he pretty much wrote them in his head


----------



## Mozart_Oboe_Beethoven

yep, he was a master.


On the other hand, there is not much to "write" so to speak, so it takes considerably less time to arrange something, but it takes just as long to write a piece as it does to arrange it the way the composer wants it.

idk how long it will take me. 

I still can't believe that I wrote a flute quartet from two measures that I wrote on a handwritten stave in jazz band practice. I have to write an idea down when I hear it, otherwise I'll forget it.


----------



## Mozart_Oboe_Beethoven

Another rabbit to chase, I also have a piece for 2 flutes and piano.

If I had a way to record this piece, I would, but I don't, so it's the midi file.

http://www.8notes.com/members/4420.asp?ftype=midi


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

well that peice has a good feel to it. It has plenty of potential


----------



## Mozart_Oboe_Beethoven

What should I change in it?


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

IDK it sounds good already. and thats just a midi file.


----------



## Yagan Kiely

How about Flute Quartet in _Z_, No.1 Opus. # ?? Why do you need a name? If you give it a name _after_ you write it, it's hardly an authentic name. And if you describe it, it least it is helpful and accurate.


----------



## Mozart_Oboe_Beethoven

I don't think it will ever have a name, but that's fine with me. 

What's your opinion on the piece?


----------

